# POW check vs. Glen plaid



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Is there a difference between

Prince of Wales check
Glen plaid
Glen check?

Do they all have the same distinctive pattern of dark and light (often black and white) plaid of tiny patterns with a colored overcheck? Or does one lack the overcheck?

(I just got a new suit made of such material, and I don't know what to call it.)

Steve


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

*I am probably wrong but...*

I always thought PoW check was named after Edward VII who wore the Glen Urquhart check cloth for sporting activities. I do not think it was a specially milled design.
I think a glen check is the same as a glen plaid. 
I have always been led to believe that a PoW check has a "guarded" over check rather than a central one.

PoW check is often associated with Edward VIII as he wore it and made it popular but he makes it quite clear in "A Family Album" that his grandad should get the credit!


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

By "guarded" overcheck, do you mean one that runs where the pattern changes instead of down the center of a pattern?

Steve


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

I believe that the most of the time the difference between the what is referred to as glen plaid/check and POW check is the difference between the evening and morning stars. 

If there is an overcheck, as whistle blower mentioned, POW can have an overcheck without being called, 'POW plaid with an ___ overcheck.' While a glen plaid with an overcheck is usually called just that.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

qasimkhan said:


> By "guarded" overcheck, do you mean one that runs where the pattern changes instead of down the center of a pattern?
> 
> Steve


Correct


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Glen plaid and glen check are simply short (and interchangeable) names for glenurquhart plaid (or check), perhaps the most famous and popular of all the Scottish "district checks."

This is often called "prince of wales" plaid because if it's popularity with the PoW who became Edward VIII. However, there is a true "prince of wales" plaid, which is a specific version of glen plaid. It's large in scale, the colors are rust, cream, and dark gray, and it has a dark blue border check. You don't see it often, and it is striking. I seem to recall that, according to the strictest rules of propriety, you have to be Prince of Wales to wear it. Or a member of his household. Or something like that.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

manton said:


> However, there is a true "prince of wales" plaid, which is a specific version of glen plaid. It's large in scale, the colors are rust, cream, and dark gray, and it has a dark blue border check. You don't see it often, and it is striking. I seem to recall that, according to the strictest rules of propriety, you have to be Prince of Wales to wear it. Or a member of his household. Or something like that.


Indeed, the term Prince of Wales check (or plaid) is very widely -- albeit incorrectly -- used to denote Glen Urquhart and similar checks with a colored overcheck. That this association should exist isn't surprising inasmuch as the Duke of Windsor favoured these designs (particularly in black and white) and wore them quite often whilst still Prince of Wales. It is my understanding, however, that the actual PoW check actually goes back to another Price of Wales, who would become Edward VII, and who is said to have created this pattern as livery when shooting on his grounds in Scotland. It is a rather large pattern with original colours of red and brown with an off-white or cream background and a blue/grayish overcheck. I've posted an image on this Forum previously and will try to find the link and post it here as well.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

This may help:
POW Check from Holland & Sherry









Glen Check from Holland & Sherry









Edit: Sorry Medwards, just saw that you were looking for a link yourself. Wasn't trying to pip you too the post !


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

It should be noted that Holland & Sherry use the terms Glen check and Prince of Wales check interchangably, refering to any colour and weave check effect in which 2-and-2 twill weave is used in conjunction with a compound of 2-and-2 with 4-and-4 colouring.


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

Which Holland and Sherry book has the PoW check as described by medwards and what is the swatch number?: "red and brown with an off-white or cream background and a blue/grayish overcheck." Is it the second swatch posted by Bertie Wooster entitled "Glen Check from Holland and Sherry?


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Sam, lifted it off the H&S website. They don't give the swatch book number sadly, simply referring to it's category as Fabric Samples, Collection 1. Not much use I fear !


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

sam said:


> Which Holland and Sherry book has the PoW check as described by medwards and what is the swatch number?: "red and brown with an off-white or cream background and a blue/grayish overcheck." Is it the second swatch posted by Bertie Wooster entitled "Glen Check from Holland and Sherry?


I think the cloth merchant Porter and Harding (part of Lear, Brown and Dunsford) carry this version in their range.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

What is the proper season to wear POW check jackets. I have one in the classic black/white and one in a brown background, both cashmere.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

The season will be determined more by the weight of the cloth than by its pattern. Glen checks are traditionally flannel, though they can also be worsteds, and are available in weights as light as 7 ounces and as heavy as 16 or higher.


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been told the colors of a glen plaid have similar meaning as tartans. The tartans representing a family name and a glen plaid representing your locale.
I just looked up the word glen and it means, narrow valley. 
The Prince of Wales glen colors were navy with burgandy accent.
This is off the top of head. I have more info but would have to look it up again. I researched this many years ago as clients have asked me this before. Brain does not function as once upon a time.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

This is an amazing forum--so much knowledge available so quickly on any subject. I learned a lot from the responses. I'll try to post some photos of my glen plaid suit soon.

Steve


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Estate Cheque Hierarchy*

Sometime in the foggy past, I read the number of colors (colours) in an estate check was originally indicative of one's rank in the English pecking order. Royalty had 10(?) colors, etc. Andy???????

If forum member "ChuckPOW" reads this thread perhaps he'll clarify.

Generic 3 color peasant field wear. Most often termed POW.









Ten color. Big Daddy. (PRL, 1983)


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

James, that "Big Daddy" is a beauty!


----------

